# Topeak Aero Wedge Pack (LARGE) review



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

Picked this pack up on amazon for a hair over $24. Been on one ride with it and so far I love it. Fits the bike great IMO. Does not hit my legs at all. (And I have pretty thick thighs!). Very secure so far.

LOTS of storage room! Very happy with it.

Couple pics...

Here it is zipped up and mounted to the bike.















Couple pics showing what I have in it so far and how much room is left:















So far I have in it:

***Flat roll of toilet paper (you never know)
***Flat roll of electrical tape
***Small first aid kit: Gauze pads, gauze wrap, band-aids, antiseptic wipes, antibiotic cream and some alcohol wipes.
***2 Tire levers
***Tire patch kit which also has 4 sets of chain quick links (2 for 7/8 speed and 2 for 9 speed) in the same little container. (For both mine and wifes bikes and anyone on the trail that may need one)
***Crank Bros multi tool with chain tool

As you can see there is still LOTS of room left and I have not even opened the little expansion zipper. I really like how it has the two elastic straps inside on the "ceiling". Keeps my tire levers, first aid, TP and other flat stuff nice and tight up there. Great for keeping things organized!

Still room for a spare tube, some energy bars, keys, etc.

I like to ride in cargo shorts so I can carry some light stuff in my cargo pockets as well if I needed to...

Going to pick one one of these bags up for my wife as well. She wont need the large though, probably just the medium since I will be carrying the majority of stuff.

I have a tire pump mounted down at the bottle holder as well that you can see.

With this bag completely empty and the expansion open, you can carry a standard water bottle in it. Just barely, but it works.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks good. Better to carry that stuff tucked away in your seat bag than add weight to your hydration pack. Mine must be a medium, since it does not have organizers and won't hold as much as what you are describing.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I never hit the trail with anything less than a 4 pack of toilet paper.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the medium as well, but prefer to put everything in my camelbak...that way I can say I have a lighter bike when I'm riding with all my weight weenie friends ha!


----------

